# Bachelors Walk Management Ltd - any experiences



## HarryJBlock (21 Apr 2010)

All:

I have heard good things about the Bachelors Walk development in Dublin 1 and thinking about going to a viewing for an apt currently for sale. Anybody have an experience of the management company taking care of this place?


----------



## shesells (21 Apr 2010)

Bachelors Walk Management Ltd sounds like it might be the management company ie the legal entity comprising all owners. If you're thinking about buying you need to suss out the financial position of the MC - the accounts can be downloaded at a small cost from www.cro.ie

If you're wondering about day to day issues in the development you need to find out who the management agents are. Try www.neighbours.ie


----------

